# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  intro to sql http://www.sqlcourse.com/intro.html

## charlene

My table that was created ->
create table newempchart_cg1308
(firstname varchar(15),
 lastname varchar(20),
 title varchar(15),
 age number(3),
 salary number (6,2));

I have tried all 3 of these to "insert" values into a table:

insert into newempchart_cg1308
  (firstname, lastname, title, age, salary)
  values ('Jonie', 'Weber', Secretary, 28, 19500.00);
('Potsy', 'Weber', Programmer, 32, 45300.00);
  	('Dirk', 'Smith', Programmer II, 45, 75020.00);

insert into newempchart_cg1308
  (firstname, lastname, title, age, salary)
  values ('Jonie', 'Weber', Secretary, 28, 19500.00);
  values ('Potsy', 'Weber', Programmer, 32, 45300.00);
  values ('Dirk', 'Smith', Programmer II, 45, 75020.00);


insert into newempchart_cg1308
  (firstname, lastname, title, age, salary)
  values ('Jonie', 'Weber', Secretary, 28, 19500.00);
insert into newempchart_cg1308
  (firstname, lastname, title, age, salary)
  values ('Potsy', 'Weber', Programmer, 32, 45300.00);
insert into newempchart_cg1308
  (firstname, lastname, title, age, salary)
  values ('Dirk', 'Smith', Programmer II, 45, 75020.00);

It always says:  Invalid characters used in command.

The sample was->
insert into employee
  (first, last, age, address, city, state)
  values ('Luke', 'Duke', 45, '2130 Boars Nest', 'Hazard Co', 'Georgia');

What am I doing wrong?

----------


## rmiao

Which rdbms do you use?

----------


## charlene

> Which rdbms do you use?


That is the point - I don't use any rdbms yet.  I am just beginning to learn about SQL via the course I found on this web site   (http://www.sqlcourse.com/intro.html).  

I was not able to see what was wrong with the script per se; I had pasted it into a Word doc prior to inserting my "answer" into the course interface, so I looked at the hidden formatting symbols to see if there was something that was messing it up.  Still could not identify anything, but I assume that there was something there that I could not see.  If I pasted from a different source and then edited the script  it worked in the course interface.

Hate to not have a definitive answer, but I was able to work around the glitch of this web-based course.  If you have any insight into why pasting from Word caused it not to work, then I would be grateful for your help.

----------


## rmiao

Different rdbms has its own sql syntax.

----------

